# Our latest rescue.



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Yesterday, as I was going out to feed the birds and squirrels that come to visit our yard, I heard a bunch of kids in our common area laughing and playing. As I turned to look, I could see that they had a string in hand, and that there was something attached to the end of it. When I saw what it was, I hurdled the gate, and ran towards them. They all scattered, leaving this little kitten behind, with the string still attached to its tail. I took off the string, brought the little one into the house, and called the Humane Society. I was told that they couldn't come to pick it up for at least 3 to 4 days from then. I told them not to bother, that I was going to keep it. IT, turns out to be a little boy, who loves to cuddle, and give kisses. We haven't got a name for him yet, as my husband wants to see what kind of personality the little fellow might have. 
Any way, here are some pictures of him in his new forever home. 
I love him already.  


















































































In the above photo, Swiffer, our female, isn't sure whether to mother him, or to be pissed off with him. 8O There haven't been any fights with our 5 year old male, or with 3 year old Swiffer and the little guy.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Awe, what a cutie! I'm glad you found him when you did...what awful children they were to pick on the poor baby.


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh my he is a cutie, just look at those kitten feet :heart

Children :fust


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

He is so cute!! I am so glad you rescued him. Darn kids..... :evil: 

Does he have a name yet?


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks guys. Although my husband did not want another cat, he just couldn't help himself when he saw the little mite.
He does not have a name yet, because we are trying to see what his personality is like before we name him. Let's face it, after what he has been through, he deserves a name that suits him to a tee.
I will be taking photos of him as he grows, so I hope that nobody minds lots of picture posts. As soon as we have a name for him, I will let you know.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

What a cutie


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Heck no we don't mind about more pictures, we want more! I can't believe those kids, and I'm so glad you ran and rescued that little pretty baby, awww those white eyeliner eyes are so precious


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

He is perfect. You are wonderful for rescuing him.


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

I can't believe those kids, and I'm so glad you ran and rescued that little pretty baby. *

I can't believe it!!! They caught the kids that were torturing the little guy. Someone else saw them doing the same thing to another kitten in a different part of the complex. Instead of getting the kitten first, the guy got a hold of one of the kids. He then went back and got the kitten who was trying to get the string off of its tail. After he got the kitten, he called the police and the Humane Society. The Humane Society is pressing charges, and the boy's parents told him to tell the authorities who the other kids that were involved were. These kids were 13 years old!!! They now have to face a judge who could send them to juvenile hall or make them do community service as well as pay a fine. The cops also said that they will make sure that they all go for counselling. The first kid wasn't long in giving out the other kids' names. 
I am so glad that they are caught, and that they will get the help they need. The police said that most people who become violent offenders as adults, usually start out with animals when they are children. If that is true, there must be some really hurting animals out there. That's very sad.  *


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You're right, it IS sad. But I'm so glad they were caught and will get counseling/punishment. It's a horrible thing to be mean to an innocent animal. What happened to the other kitten?


----------



## fancidots (Jun 17, 2005)

What a little CUTIE -- and BLESS YOU for rescuing him and deciding to give him a HOME.
QUITE the adorable little fellow!
Swiffer may have to do some "training" to let him know who's boss.
Unless it starts sounding VIOLENT, I usually let my older cats teach the younger ones the order of the pride, so to speak.

You best be careful though -- or you'll end up like me with 10 pets and one foster :lol: 

LaVon
"fancidots"


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

That's so horrible. Children are cruel...im sure they were little boys? That's why I have trust issues with children and animals...ugh makes me so mad.

I'm glad you heard their little bratty laughing and ran to this little mans rescue. That would be a cute name...rescue haha.

In that 3d picture your cat doesn't look too happy too see him lol. I hope things go well in that area.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

cat1963 said:


> I can't believe those kids, and I'm so glad you ran and rescued that little pretty baby. *
> 
> I can't believe it!!! They caught the kids that were torturing the little guy. Someone else saw them doing the same thing to another kitten in a different part of the complex. Instead of getting the kitten first, the guy got a hold of one of the kids. He then went back and got the kitten who was trying to get the string off of its tail. After he got the kitten, he called the police and the Humane Society. The Humane Society is pressing charges, and the boy's parents told him to tell the authorities who the other kids that were involved were. These kids were 13 years old!!! They now have to face a judge who could send them to juvenile hall or make them do community service as well as pay a fine. The cops also said that they will make sure that they all go for counselling. The first kid wasn't long in giving out the other kids' names.
> I am so glad that they are caught, and that they will get the help they need. The police said that most people who become violent offenders as adults, usually start out with animals when they are children. If that is true, there must be some really hurting animals out there. That's very sad.  *



That's awesome!!!! that will teach them...hopefully. I've heard that also about children who hurt animals grow up to be violent offenders...it's a proven fact I think.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Some kids can be so evil. I had a kitten from a similar predicament, who had been hung by her tail and dipped down a sewage pipe repeatedly. Her tail was dead from how tight the string was and she later died in my hand  but she was loved for those last 24 hours.

Thankgoodness you were there to see them and get this baby. I would urge you to get to the vets for a check up as soon as possible, especially with you having other cats.


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhh!!! He's adorable!!

Swiffer looks and sounds like my Harley girl!

She was so annoyed when Lexi came along. She had this look in her eyes like, "I hate you, you furry little spit ball. Go die."

Now they love each other.


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

emma_pen said:


> Some kids can be so evil. I had a kitten from a similar predicament, who had been hung by her tail and dipped down a sewage pipe repeatedly. Her tail was dead from how tight the string was and she later died in my hand  but she was loved for those last 24 hours.
> 
> Thankgoodness you were there to see them and get this baby. I would urge you to get to the vets for a check up as soon as possible, especially with you having other cats.


I have an appointment at 1:10pm today. He will be getting the whole treatment. Keep your fingers crossed that everything is okay. I'll let you all know how things went when we get back. Thanks again for all of you guys' support.

Cat.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Bless you for rescuing this little guy! Hes a keeper for sure! How cute!
The pictures are darling of him.

Are the children continuing to do this to kittens or did they get proscuted after you rescued your kitty. Kids like that grow up to do horrible acts to humans. Im glad it is nipped at this stage.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Are the children continuing to do this to kittens or did they get proscuted after you rescued your kitty. Kids like that grow up to do horrible acts to humans. Im glad it is nipped at this stage.[/color]





cat1963 said:


> I can't believe it!!! They caught the kids that were torturing the little guy. Someone else saw them doing the same thing to another kitten in a different part of the complex. Instead of getting the kitten first, the guy got a hold of one of the kids. He then went back and got the kitten who was trying to get the string off of its tail. After he got the kitten, he called the police and the Humane Society. The Humane Society is pressing charges, and the boy's parents told him to tell the authorities who the other kids that were involved were. These kids were 13 years old!!! They now have to face a judge who could send them to juvenile hall or make them do community service as well as pay a fine. The cops also said that they will make sure that they all go for counselling. The first kid wasn't long in giving out the other kids' names.
> I am so glad that they are caught, and that they will get the help they need. The police said that most people who become violent offenders as adults, usually start out with animals when they are children. If that is true, there must be some really hurting animals out there. That's very sad.  [/b]


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Adorable kitten, I'm glad you are there to rescue him!


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Well, the vet gave him a clean bill of health. Although he is a little underweight for his age, they know that it won't be long before he puts some meat on his little bones. He does have a slight "kink" in his tail from where the string was, but the vet is positive that with time and gentle massage, that it will be just fine. We will have to keep a close eye on it though. 
As it turns out, the vet had seen a little kitten of the same age as ours 4 days ago. It too was brought in for being dragged on a string by its tail. :evil: Unfortunately, the first little mite wasn't so lucky. The kids had been using it as bait for two dogs to chase, and one of the dogs got ahold of it. :twisted: The little guy had to be put to sleep because of the severe damage that the dog had done to it. My husband and I went out looking around our complex to see if there were anymore kittens around, and we found three more. 8O Because we can't keep every kitten that comes into our lives, we took the three of them to the Humane Society. One of the workers there told me that since I work there, I will be allowed to help to chose the families that they hopefully will be adopted out to. :lol: 
Like I said before, I will keep you all posted on our little fellows progress, and I will continue to post pictures of him as he grows. Hopefully not too fast. :wink:


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

I just wanted to give you all an update on our little kitten.
He is now known as "Mouse". As for the three other kittens that my husband and I found, they all have new homes, and are doing very well. 
It makes us feel all warm inside knowing that I/we made a difference in the kittens and other peoples lives. As Mouse grows, I will be posting more pictures of him.

Cat.


----------



## TrioCats (Aug 24, 2005)

What a sweet story. You are truly mouse's guardian angel... I love stories with happy endings =)


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

This kitten is sooooooo adorable that I am drooling and purring. :luv :luv :heart :heart :love2 

I am in love!


----------



## 1179 (Sep 1, 2005)

cat1963 said:


> As it turns out, the vet had seen a little kitten of the same age as ours 4 days ago. It too was brought in for being dragged on a string by its tail. :evil: Unfortunately, the first little mite wasn't so lucky. The kids had been using it as bait for two dogs to chase, and one of the dogs got ahold of it. :twisted: The little guy had to be put to sleep because of the severe damage that the dog had done to it.


I want to cry now. What is the matter with these people? 

I'm so happy that Mouse has a nice home with you! Thank you for rescuing that precious little baby.


----------

